# HOT Tip ? NAPA Oil filter for Tohatsu :-)



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Better question...anyone running a Tohatsu?


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

For the most part, an oil filter is an oil filter. 
I wouldn't hesitate to run one if I can't get an OE filter.


----------

